# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Si te shoh pc-ne nga mac-u?

## loneeagle

Ben  me duhet ndihme kam nje pc edhe mac pro. kam modem/router as one por kur e plug ne pc nuk ndodh gje edhe me kane thene qe me duhet nje software per pc qe te recognize ethernet cable di gje ku mund ta gjej?

----------


## benseven11

> Ben  me duhet ndihme kam nje pc edhe mac pro. kam modem/router as one por kur e plug ne pc nuk ndodh gje edhe me kane thene qe me duhet nje software per pc qe te recognize ethernet cable di gje ku mund ta gjej?


Si fillim te PC ja ne windows 7, klik start/klik my computer/klik i djathte te c-ja(drajveri ku ke windowsin/klik properties/klik sharing/klik advanced sharing dhe aty futi nje shenje v-je katrorit share this folder,per te bere share komplet C perfshire folderat skedaret komplet.Klik poshte apliko dhe ok.Mac-un e mban lidhur me pc me ane te routerit.
Futesh ne mac,aty klik ne menu,shkon ne connect to server,fut adresen IP te lidhjes se internetit qe ke te PC-ja, dhe do shohesh te gjitha folderat skedaret qe jane ne pc do i shohesh te mac-u.

----------

